# Dust control



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harbor Freight has their 2HP dust control unit on sale down from 249.00 to 139.00 Even if it is not all they claim, and I have mixed emotions about that, at that price I think I would be willing to give it a shot even if it get replaced later by something else. Any comments would be welcome.

They rate it at 120V 20amp peak. If that is the case, I will run a dedicated circuit for it , that would be no problem. It is also rated at 5 microns and I can live with that as it would be in the garage on the east end of the basement, plus the Jet will pick up the difference to 1 micro. (My nose hairs can pick up difference):haha::haha: Did I just say what I think I just said??


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the 2hp unit from HF, and yes you need a dedicated circut for it or just don't turn on anything else that's on the same circuit while it's running.

Mine works great, iv'e had no problems with it, other then the screws and nuts that hold the wheels on the base keep comming loose, but a little red loctite fixed that.

Trying to get the bag back on after you empty it takes a little practice, but nothing to worry about.

139 is a good price, I got mine on sale for 179.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I also have the 2hp HF setup,,and I use it on a 120 volt circuit with other tools running on the same circuit. I put a HVY.DUTY breaker in the panel and I have not snap the breaker once..I use the 3 1/2 HP router table on the same line all the time.. with the HF running..it's that start voltage that will over load the breaker..I always start the Vac.system 1st..

So to say not all breakers are made the same  (slow blow)

========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information, with that price it would be hard to pass up. I will go the dedicated circut because the other thing on that circut would be my air compresser and I doubt the two of those could run at the same time.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I added the 2hp DC to my shop this week. $179 less a 20% coupon... $141.

The unit sucks... in a good way!

It was cheaper/easier for me to add this unit than to try to run my 1.5hp Delta cartridge DC through walls, ceilings etc of my two room basement shop. I just acquired a cabinet saw and 14" bandsaw, so the HF DC will be used for those tools, a joiner and a planer in that room.

Add my little Festool CT22 dust extractor for hand power tool use, and a powered air filter... and I'm pretty much set in the dust control arena.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I was able to fit a Delta 1 micron bag on the HF unit (I got the bag set with the Delta DC mentioned above) to see that it fits, but I've not run any sawdust into the unit yet. 

But I'll likely convert it to a Wyn cartridge filter, and see about selling the two 1 micron Delta bags (expensive little suckers retail). 

So if anyone wants a set of brand new 1 micron Delta bags, let me know, we might be able to strike a deal. It's this set top and bottom bags.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Wynn Environmental handles all kinds of industrial filters and generally sells to industry but has a reputation for taking care of woodworkers. They also sell reasonably-priced conversion kits for many DC's. Bill Pentz recommends them and I've ordered from them. I received prompt service (some 6" and 4" DC hose and clamps) and they even repacked everything inside the condensed 6" hose box (10' of hose, ~32" box) to minimize my freight. I'll be doing more business with them in the future. 

Cartridge Filters


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Agreed. Wynn Environmental is a great choice! If you're needing a replacement cartridge for Wynn, there is an aftermarket filtration supplier that manufactures them and other nanofiber cartridges.

Also, glad you brought up microns because they are an important factor in selection the right dust collector for you.
I would go ahead and give Harbor Freight a shot to see if there's a difference. It can't hurt to try it out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

As noted, have two HF units, one with Wynn filter, the other still has the 5 micron bag, but it goes outside when in use. The Wynn filter is great, but if I buy a drum filter for the bag unit, it will likely be a Grizzly with what I call a beater bar inside. Turn the handle and it knocks off excess sawdust collecting on the filter element. The Wynn requires that you blow compressed air through the outside. If Wynn had that feature, I'd go with Wynn because they are a very responsive company for customer service. 
@AlanZ That's an amazing price! Bought both of mine at the same time a few years ago for $162 each with the discount coupon. Very happy with them. 

Don't forget the chip collector/separator, Shooting sawdust directly into the HF unit fills it with sawdust very quickly and clogs the filter as well. Install either a Super Dust Deputy (Pix 1), the Rockler setup (pix2), a shop made Thien separator (Pix 3). It makes all the difference. 

I looked for a plan for the Thien separator, but couldn't find one. Turns out you must make it so both the top and bottom layer must closely fit the container you put it in. Not as easy as it sounds if you're using an ordinary tapered or ribbed trash barrel, easier if you get a straight-sided, 30-55 gallon fiber drum from ULine.com. The pix of the Thien shows the cut out on the bottom layer. Look it up to find instructions.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think there are lots of drawings at Phil Thein's forum.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

WoodWorkerNewbie said:


> Agreed. Wynn Environmental is a great choice! If you're needing a replacement cartridge for Wynn, there is an aftermarket filtration supplier that manufactures them and other nanofiber cartridges.
> 
> Also, glad you brought up microns because they are an important factor in selection the right dust collector for you.
> I would go ahead and give Harbor Freight a shot to see if there's a difference. It can't hurt to try it out.


It's been ten years since this thread was started. I would think by now, he has made his decision!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> It's been ten years since this thread was started. I would think by now, he has made his decision!


Mike, I don't always notice the first post date. These old strings keep popping up lately. Now I don't feel so bad about paying $22 more, LOL.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I haven't seen Jerry on the forum in years, wonder if he still lurks around online


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

MT Stringer said:


> It's been ten years since this thread was started. I would think by now, he has made his decision!


Oh! Sorry. I've got to start paying more attention to these post dates. :|


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One of his last posts that I remember is that he said he was going to devote more time mentoring youth that were interested in woodworking. Jerry was a class act in every way.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Would be good to hear from the lad.


----------

